# أجمل العبايات لعام 2022 في الكويت



## ألضياء (5 أبريل 2022)

*

أجمل العبايات لعام 2022 في الكويت







هناك الكثير من أشكال العبايات الجديدة التي ظهرت مؤخرا في الأسواق لهذا جمعنا لكم في هذا المقال اجمل موديلات العبايات بتصميمات مختلفة ومتنوعة تناسب العام الجديد حتى يمكنكم الاختيار من بينها لإطلالات أكثر تميزًا .






أجمل موديلات العبايات لصيف 2022

عباية طبقات

موديلات الطبقات في العبايات من التصميمات العملية والعصرية التي لا يمكن لأي امرأة أن تتخلى عنها في خزانتها ، فهي تُبرز جمال الألوان الأساسية للعباية، وتساعد على إخفاء عيوب الجسم. كما تضفي لمسة عصرية وأنثوية لكل فتاة. وتتميز بإمكانية اعتمادها في مختلف المناسبات أيضا .







عباية ملونة

يمكن امتلاك واحدة من بين العبـايات الملونة حيث تمتاز هذه العبائات بتصاميمها العصرية وألوانها المميزة وخاماتها المختلفة أيضا . حيث أنه يمكنك اختيار عباية ملونة من القطن أو الساتان. أو الصوف بألوان أنيقة وجذابة. ويوجد العديد من الألوان السائدة هذا العام ومنها اللون الرمادي والأحمر والبني والجملي وعليك بالاختيار مع ما يناسب ذوقك ويناسب لون بشرتك.

عباية جلد 

تعتبر عبايـات الجلد من اجمل موديلات العبايات لعام 2022 . حيث تبرز ملامح كل أنثى وتُظهرها بأسلوب جميل وعصري ويمتاز هذا الموديل من العـبايات بأنه يومي مناسب لإطلالاتك الصباحية واليومية المختلفة.

عباية سوداء 

تعد العـبايات السوداء مثالية لأوقات العمل أو الدوام. ويتمز هذا الموديل من العـبايات انه يناسب جميع المقاسات والأحجام أيضا . فغالبا ما تكون ذات تصميم جميل وفريد من نوعه ويعد هذا الموديل جميل وعملي بشكل كبير . 

عباية مطرزة 

تشغل العبايات المطرزة حيزاً كبيراً في موضة الأزياء لعام 2022. وتتجدد في كل عام، يمكنك الحصول على اطلالة مميزة من خلال ارتداء عباية مطرزة بالوان مختلفة لمنحك أسلوباً مميزاً في مناسباتك الضخمة.

عباية كاجوال 

هذا الموديل من العـبايات لا يأخذ نفس الشكل التقليدي للعـبايات العادية حيث تاخذ عبايات الكاجوال شكلاً جديداً من خلال إضافة البنطلون لهذه العباءات ومجموعة من أشكال التطريز المختلفة والرسومات على كل واحدة منها .

كانت هذه اهم واجمل موديلات العبايات لعام 2022 ، يمكنك التألق من خلال ارتداء اي منها ، كما يمكنك الحصول على اجمل تصاميم العبايات من متجر زاهي حيث يوفر عبايات عصرية مختلفة التصاميم وباسعار مناسبة


​*


----------

